# Need help with stocking 10 gallon



## surfingdoll (Dec 8, 2011)

So I have pretty much decided on which types of fish I want. So far I am very partial to the white cloud minnows. However I am not sure what I can actually put in the tank with them due to the fact that they prefer cold water temps.


My choices are:
African Dwarf Frog
Ghost or red Shrimp
Zebra Danio
corydoras catfish
oto's
Tetras (please list any tetras that would be fine in a 10 gallon, as I know some are far too active for such a small tank.)
endlers livebearers or fancy guppies

I wanted to know if I could possibly house any of the minnows with the above choices? If not out of the above choices, which are best housed together? stocking numbers?

Also is sand substrate fine for the above choices?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I keep white clouds with a mystery snail. They are rather adaptive to water temperatures, but you are right they do prefer water in the temperature range of 64 - 72 F. As far as what you could put with the minnows your best bet would be zebra danios. The temperature range they like is similar. As I said though white cloud minnows are adaptive to temperature conditions, mine were living in water temps of 75 F with no problems (this was w/o use of a heater, my dorm room is very warm).


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

All of your choices will need to have a heater, so unless you plan on heating the tank, then just stick with the Minnows. (Remember that you can only put about 5 Minnow in a 10g and that's about it.)


----------



## surfingdoll (Dec 8, 2011)

Currently my petco is having a sale for a 15 gallon tank with everything. How many fish could I stock in that sort of tank? I am THINKING of going for a 20 gallon but I am undecided because I already have a 15 gallon tank for my hamster on the shelf i plan on putting the fish tank on.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

15g you could do 6-7 Minnows and some snails..... I'd go with a 20g. Then you could do 6-7 minnows, snails and maybe 2 African Dwarf Frogs, but they will need a heater!


----------



## surfingdoll (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah I understand about the heater. Does the amount of fish i can put in my tank change if I plant it heavily? I noticed you have A LOT in your 20 gal fish tank. Thanks for your help. : )


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

You could put probably 10 minnows if you planted a 20g. Also african dwarf frogs do not need a heater as long as your house is relatively warm. My room temp is always around 70 degrees and I've kept dwarf frogs in fish bowls and had them live for long periods of time. I'd recommend 7 minnows, 2 frogs, and maybe 3 snails for a 20g. Good luck! :fish10:


----------

